# 16 ga duct



## sahvac (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

We're doing a project where the requirement of the client is 16, 18, and 20 ga ductwork. Unfortunately, the connection of the duct is going to be a problem (since S-clips and C-clips will be hard to apply on heavy ducting. I heard that welding may be an option. Could someone guide me as to what SMACNA standards say about connecting and fixing heavy ductwork. References within SMACNA will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Regards


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

What is the duct going to be used for.


----------

